# Professional Installers - Texas



## SQAddict (Jul 21, 2009)

First - I am not a professional installer (more of an enthusiast). However, I believe that starting a thread dedicated to a geographic area will make it easier for installers to meet and share ideas, while simultaneously helping those seeking your services to find you. So without further ado, please feel free to hijack this thread if your a Texas installer :laugh:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

SQAddict said:


> First - I am not a professional installer (more of an enthusiast). However, I believe that starting a thread dedicated to a geographic area will make it easier for installers to meet and share ideas, while simultaneously helping those seeking your services to find you. So without further ado, please feel free to hijack this thread if your a Texas installer :laugh:


I agree that a geographic thread is a very good idea. 

I don't own a physical shop but I do have people come to me for installs and box fabrication among other things. I own Stereo Clarity and I'm in the DFW area.


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

Great idea OP. Will be looking for someone in the Houston area......preferably South Houston.

Thank you.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

A lot of members on here have met me 

Don't do a lot of things online, except kits and junk.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

DFW area......

Custom installation only, but always willing to help out the newbie...


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

AVICJR said:


> Great idea OP. Will be looking for someone in the Houston area......preferably South Houston.
> 
> Thank you.


Look up CT customs in Houston.

or Rockstar Designs in Cypress both are greath shops.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Professional installer/fabricator in North Dallas. Have a shop and will have the retail store open in the next couple months!


----------



## zierbox (Aug 20, 2008)

Post your info at car stereo talk .com under each state


----------



## minni (Dec 3, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I agree that a geographic thread is a very good idea.
> 
> I don't own a physical shop but I do have people come to me for installs and box fabrication among other things. I own Stereo Clarity and I'm in the DFW area.


I sent you a email about stealth enclosure for a honda civic htbk.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm really happy with the work and overall attitude of AudioFX in Georgetown. 

They're perfectly to happy with my equipment, they take the project very seriously, have communicated very well and of all the installers I spoke with, were probably the most enthusiastic.

One caveat is that they're don't go out of their way to do showy stuff, just clean, simple and strong.

You won't find a single strip of MDF anywhere in the shop, only Baltic Birch.

I'm pretty happy so far!


----------



## audiophiledave (Nov 8, 2009)

Chris Pate in College Station is a great installer, just took 1st place in his class at daytona finals


----------

